# Olcott Pier Casting



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Buddy and I are thinking about trying for salmon. Is Olcott the closest place for a decent shot of hooking up? Also, we were thinking about going the 9/22-9/23, is that too late this year? It sounds like the run started early. We were planning on just casting spoons off the pier, but we have all the wading stuff as we both fish steelhead a lot in the Rocky River. Any direction for where to start our research would be very helpful, thank you in advance!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

It was loaded with people this past Sunday, I think you'll be fine going those days.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Also it looked like everyone was casting spoons. Not sure if there is anywhere to wade, I know a lot of people fish by Burt Dam. But I think that is from shore as well and gets real crowded. I've heard about lots of fights happening. I've also seen people fishing the wall in Lewiston next to the launch ramp. Also seen people fishing the platform next to the hydro plant near Devils hole.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Decoy hound said:


> Also it looked like everyone was casting spoons. Not sure if there is anywhere to wade, I know a lot of people fish by Burt Dam. But I think that is from shore as well and gets real crowded. I've heard about lots of fights happening. I've also seen people fishing the wall in Lewiston next to the launch ramp. Also seen people fishing the platform next to the hydro plant near Devils hole.


 Thanks for the info! I've never tried it before, but it seems like it could be a blast if you hookup.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Definitely!!


----------



## RollingRock (Jul 31, 2010)

When we fished on the river at Devil's hole, there was people fishing from shore. You can get there by a trail that goes down the hill to Devil's hole It was a little rough ,but my wife and I made it down with no problem. The trail starts at the parking lot at Devil's Hole state park, just west of the power plant, The trail follows the river upstream to almost the whirl pool hole and i seen other places where you could fish


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah Olcott peer was a zoo when I came in last night also lots of small boats and yaks in the harbor.I agree with Devil's hole on the Niagara.Might have a better chance of getting some casting room. You should be fine 9/22-23. There is still a lot of fish staging in the lake in 70fow.It's farther but the Genesee River has piers and a decent amount of wading room up stream. Down side is the upper stretches are in the ghetto but the fishing can be very good.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

youngblood said:


> Yeah Olcott peer was a zoo when I came in last night also lots of small boats and yaks in the harbor.I agree with Devil's hole on the Niagara.Might have a better chance of getting some casting room. You should be fine 9/22-23. There is still a lot of fish staging in the lake in 70fow.It's farther but the Genesee River has piers and a decent amount of wading room up stream. Down side is the upper stretches are in the ghetto but the fishing can be very good.


Did you get any fish?


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

PDNaz said:


> Did you get any fish?


Fished solo.Landed 4 mature Salmon lost my 5th and 3 nice Rainbows.Fishing was great.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks, thinking of heading up Monday


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

youngblood said:


> Fished solo.Landed 4 mature Salmon lost my 5th and 3 nice Rainbows.Fishing was great.


Very nice!


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

PDNaz This was hands down the best set up for me yesterday.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

youngblood said:


> PDNaz This was hands down the best set up for me yesterday.
> View attachment 245484


Sent you a pm, thanks


----------



## mkormos23 (Nov 29, 2007)

Oak orchard is 30 min past olcott 
Fish the west wall all the way to the point
Plan on night fishing and fish all night if you can. 
Erie outfitters has the glow spoons and you need to upgrade the hooks. Craig knows the program up there pretty good. 
If this warm weather keeps up you might be a little early.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

PDNaz said:


> Thanks, thinking of heading up Monday


Made the short trip to Olcott, fished Monday evening 3 hrs and this morning 2 hours. Had 8 on landed 6. 5 kings & 1 Brown. Great short trip. Biggest King went 25#'s. Been a long time since I have gotten into fish like this.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

hell yeah


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

HappySnag, pm & email sent


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Glad you got them, fishing has been fantastic!!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Decoy hound said:


> Glad you got them, fishing has been fantastic!!


I fished Thursday,friday,hit one salmon first day and we lost that,no more hits.
if you go to NY beter have license off the web,we had truble first day to buy license,plase seling them was close,the next plase had machine down,we had license at 10am,and that morning was hot bite,people got up tu 5 salmon on the boats,next day was slow ,only few boats had one fish.
during the week the piers had 20 people on them.they had 2 salmon on the pier,the piers are on bouth side off the river abouth 200 yards long=600'.


----------

